# NCIS on 10/24 a repeat?



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Found out a couple of hours ago that I had no NCIS on my Now Playing List. 

Here's the current season according to epguides.com:



> Season 4
> 
> 71. 4- 1 071 19 Sep 06 Shalom
> 72. 4- 2 072 26 Sep 06 Escaped
> ...


My To-Do List said that the episode was not recorded because of changes made to my Season Pass. It had originally planned to record "Sandblast" tonight.

However, when I went into 'Record by Time and Channel' the episode showing in the Guide Data just past was last season's 'Jeopardy'.

So the question I have is:

Did anyone watch tonight -- if so, what really aired?

And if the episode was 'Jeopardy' then --

I assume I'm okay because nothing actually recorded, but if someone's TiVo did record an older episode under the previous Guide Data , thinking it was 'Sandblast'. wouldn't that screw them up for when 'Sandblast' actually comes along in 2 weeks (the 28-day rule)?

Jan


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

yes. jeopardy. yes.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

balboa, the same thing happened to me with the same message and everything. I don't know what happened. But in my case it was The Unit.


----------



## tward_biteme1 (Jan 16, 2004)

The Unit and NCIS were both changed to be repeats.... Maybe they didn't want to compete with the World Series??


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

is anyone actually watching the world series?


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

My first thought was world series, but usually those last-minute changes happen on a Sunday night when there ends up being a game 7, not because of a game 3 that has been scheduled for months and isn't an "if necessary" game like games 5-7. Maybe it wasn't just dependent merely on whether there would be a game (since that was known), but what teams would be playing and what the ratings might be. If that's the case, I'd have to guess that they were pretty good so far, since no really major market teams (NY, LA, Chicago) are involved.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> balboa, the same thing happened to me with the same message and everything. I don't know what happened. But in my case it was The Unit.


Actually, maybe because I have DirecTV, my schedule wasn't messed up at all, but I still do a daily check of scheduled recordings to make sure.

But to anyone who did get a recording with the wrong title, either The Unit or NCIS, be sure to force the recording of the real episode when it airs, presumably next week.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

balboa dave said:


> Actually, maybe because I have DirecTV, my schedule wasn't messed up at all, but I still do a daily check of scheduled recordings to make sure.
> 
> But to anyone who did get a recording with the wrong title, either The Unit or NCIS, be sure to force the recording of the real episode when it airs, presumably next week.


Well, if anyone did have something record, it might not be next week in the case of NCIS. Just a guess, but with the title "Witch Hunt" they might plan on showing that Halloween night. Probably why the production codes are out of order.


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

tward_biteme1 said:


> The Unit and NCIS were both changed to be repeats.... Maybe they didn't want to compete with the World Series??


That was my guess, too. Looks like CBS made the same decision with CSI tonight: it's a repeat.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

jeff125va said:


> Well, if anyone did have something record, it might not be next week in the case of NCIS. Just a guess, but with the title "Witch Hunt" they might plan on showing that Halloween night. Probably why the production codes are out of order.


"Witch Hunt" is indeed the Halloween episode. There's a teaser in the issue of TV Guide covering the week of October 30th - November 5th.

Don't want to spoil, but if you are a fan of Abby, like I am, "Witch Hunt" is a must-see episode -- and you might wanna snag a copy of that issue off the newsstand. 

Look for the cover with HOUSE -- but beware -- there are also spoilers for CSI:NY, Lost, and Gilmore Girls on the cover.

Bad, bad, TV Guide!

Jan


----------



## leesweet (Mar 13, 2004)

Any new info on when the previously scheduled NCIS and Unit will be broadcast? TVG sure thought it was a done deal, since, as mentioned, there was a major story on the NCIS plot and a smaller one on the Unit ep. Good thing NCIS didn't have that new plot immediately continuing...


----------

